# Horses chased to death in Texas. August 27, 2012.



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

5 horses, one of those a mare in foal, were chased until they laid down and died in Brooks County Texas.

What is wrong with people that they could do this?

I blame a lot of this on the video game Red Dead Redemption as it does exactly this type of thing.

Texas Rangers are being brought in to help in the case.

Horses Found Chased to Death in Brooks County - KiiiTV3.com South Texas, Corpus Christi, Coastal Bend


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

im confused....the first word said 4 horses then it changed to 5 then back to 4, with one preggo mare.....no matter what number thats just disturbing....i hope they catch the sickos


----------



## vera (Jun 1, 2012)

this is horrible. I don't know how people who do these types of things live with themselves. So sad.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Hope they catch them. Horrible. I just cannot believe what folks are capable of sometimes. We had a 5 yr old killed and thrown in the trash Monday. By "trusted family friend......" Horrible.


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> Hope they catch them. Horrible. I just cannot believe what folks are capable of sometimes. We had a 5 yr old killed and thrown in the trash Monday. By "trusted family friend......" Horrible.


What!?!


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Report was confusing wasn't it?

Just gets me what people are capable of.

I don't see how anyone can be so callous as to cause animals so much distress and terror.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

how could you chase them to death in that heat without dying of it yourself? you would have to either have a chase dog or some kind of wheeled vehicle, like an ATV, no? dont' they have some tracks to tell them something?


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

The horses apparently were chased until their muscles seized up, and then went down and died under the hot sun. Once their muscles cramped up, they were done for if in direct sunlight.

Since they haven't released much more info, I figure they have tire tracks?

MotoX bikes, ATV's, pickups, or even people on foot, if scattered out could panic horses like this, and keeping them moving.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Palomine said:


> I blame a lot of this on the video game Red Dead Redemption as it does exactly this type of thing.


Why are you putting the blame on a game?


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Put the blame on the disgusting people who did this, not a video game.
I am so tired of video games and movies being used as excuses to kill, maim, torture or whatever else humans do to other living things.. 
I have watched tv, video games, movies, etc and have not gone out and done inhumane things to other living things, I don't go into movie houses and shoot people, I don't kidnap children, don't murder people, don't abuse animals.
I was brought up that your respect other people and other peoples property, that living things are to be treated with respect. 
I was brought up to know if I did something wrong, I was punished. I was held responsible for what I chose to do, held accountable for my choices. 
This is a horrible act done by humans who have no care or feelings for others...............They are to blame, they decided to do this on their own.


----------



## GlassPlatypus (May 25, 2012)

myhorsesonador said:


> Why are you putting the blame on a game?


I was going to ask the same thing. I see no connection whatsoever. I have that game (Red Dead Redemption) and there is no hint of chasing horses until they drop. In fact, if you even harm or 'assault' a horse, the game ends (unless you are in cheat mode or it's an enemy's horse during gameplay.) It does not encourage animal abuse.


----------

